# Physical memory 48% at idle?



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2011)

So, I'm running Windows 7 64 bit with 4 gigs of physical memory, and Task Manager shows that I'm sitting at dang near 50 percent at idle.  Is this outlandish?  Perhaps it's time for a fresh OS install?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 31, 2011)

goto processes and arrange according to mem usage.
then put up a screenie here.

probably some malware/virus or something.


try downloading CCleaner
and run registry scans and cleaner.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2011)

Since it's a new O/S install, probablly Superfetch, indexing.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 31, 2011)

Actually, it's rather old OS install, maybe even a year old.
Doesn't look to be any malware, I've scanned the heck out of it lately, because of slugishness and slow boot.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

who cares, windows reclaims the memory as needed.







thats my idle right now... but i may have dead space 2 and starcraft II minimised, lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 31, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Actually, it's rather old OS install, maybe even a year old.
> Doesn't look to be any malware, I've scanned the heck out of it lately, because of slugishness and slow boot.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110131/Untitled2.jpg



okay... hm...
now goto start and type "msconfig"
goto the startup tab. and shw the list of ticked items. i am sure i will find some you need to untick.

here what i only require.





[/IMG]


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 31, 2011)

An OS reinstall would probably be beneficial, but then again I haven't had an OS installed for more than 3 months ever lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 31, 2011)

3.101 GB??!! mine got 590mb occupied!
mine works fine too


----------



## Anusha (Jan 31, 2011)

Windows utilizes more RAM when you have more RAM. Don't worry. It will free them up when needed. It is a GOOD feature of Windows (i.e. use your RAM more. Hey you didn't buy it to just get a higher electricity bill, right? Windows is snappier when it uses more RAM)

Just tell me if you have not been able to run a program ever because Task Manager shows half the RAM as being used at idle? If you don't have that problem, then you don't have any problem.  

A problem would be, for example, when Firefox uses 1GB RAM all of a sudden. It is not Windows' misdoing, and Windows cannot do anything about it. It is a memory leak in Firefox. That's what you have to watch out for. Individual apps doing something bad with the RAM.


----------



## erixx (Jan 31, 2011)

like some said: don't worry, RAM is for using it.
Unless there's some unknown process eating huge megas, relax 

And reinstalls are less and less necesary, the NT kernel plus driver dll protection makes it pretty useless.... unless you installed dirty junk and don't remember how to uninstall it hahaha


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Anusha said:


> Windows utilizes more RAM when you have more RAM. Don't worry. It will free them up when needed. It is a GOOD feature of Windows (i.e. use your RAM more. Hey you didn't buy it to just get a higher electricity bill, right? Windows is snappier when it uses more RAM)



this, no need to worry. windows 7 is smart with memory and will reallocate it should an application you launch need it. most modern machines do this, your phone included.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 31, 2011)

Only things open are browser, task manager, TPU Capture. Superfetch on.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 31, 2011)

why do u have 35 different svchost's running, or is that this superfetch thing


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 1, 2011)

Good point.  I have no idea.  I'll have to look into it.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Feb 1, 2011)

You could try TweakPrefetch and set SuperFetch to "Boot Only".  That's the way I run and I like it swell.

If you want you can also try my tool:
 Memory Trimmer
But as several people already commented, it won't do anything that Windows won't do if you decided to open up a program that requests 4GB of ram. 

50% utilization on 4GB isn't anything to worry about IMO.



jellyrole said:


> I haven't had an OS installed for more than 3 months ever lol.


Sweet Jesus man!  Do you have any time to use your computer between reformatting?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2011)

SVChosts just seem to run as needed, i think its related to how many programs are accessing your network/internet.


----------

